# Castro Dead?



## Spencer100 (25 Aug 2007)

Is Castro dead?  In Miami the news is going wild!  Even TMZ.com is reporting that Castro maybe dead.  What do you think?


----------



## mudrecceman (25 Aug 2007)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Is Castro dead?  In Miami the news is going wild!  Even TMZ.com is reporting that Castro maybe dead.  What do you think?



"may be dead"

Sounds like those weather forecasts..."sunny with a chance of rain".

After watching both CNN and CTV I have seen nothing about this.

However, that means he is either dead...or alive.  But of course, that is not confirmed.   ;D

In other news, there is some stir about the subway in Montreal...more to follow, over!


----------



## FullMetalParka (25 Aug 2007)

I heard rumours of this a week or two ago. Someone who said they had access to the AP story database said there wasn't anything going on, though. Nothing on CNN or other news outlets yet.


----------



## armyvern (25 Aug 2007)

Nothing on those outlets yet?? Isn't there something on them _always_ regarding rumour circulation about Castro??

Holy moly ... I've never seen anyone die as often as Castro has in the past few years according to the gossipy masses on the streets of Havana and Miami.

I bet you Castro thanks goodness he isn't a cat having only nine lives; else "rumour on the street" in Miami & Havana would have had him dead years and years ago. 

Must be another holiday approaching down there.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Aug 2007)

Time will tell!

His brother has the country by the balls anyway.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Remius (25 Aug 2007)

Yep.  Hi brother is running the show anyway.  Castro's death although symbolic won't amount to too much change.


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Aug 2007)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Yep.  Hi brother is running the show anyway.  Castro's death although symbolic won't amount to too much change.



That may not be all that true, as his brother is a more violent caractor.  IMHO we will not see the true Raul until after his brothers death.


----------



## old medic (25 Aug 2007)

"This breaking news just in, Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead!"

http://nostalgia.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturday_Night_Live/Generalissimo_Francisco_Franco_is_still_dead
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalissimo_Francisco_Franco_is_still_dead


----------



## Haggis (25 Aug 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> "This breaking news just in, Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead!"
> 
> http://nostalgia.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturday_Night_Live/Generalissimo_Francisco_Franco_is_still_dead
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalissimo_Francisco_Franco_is_still_dead



So is Tito, apparently.  Howver the jury is still out on Elvis.  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (26 Aug 2007)

More important - if he does die, will the US administration seek peace or continued adversity?  On the other side, will Cuba seek peace or continued adveristy?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2007)

I've tried posting an answer here twice with a long list of research that has been done over the past several years.  If you go to Google, type in "Cuba after Castro" and you will find tonnes of research on the matter.  WARNING:  DO NOT go to the NEW YORK TIMES link.  I tried twice on two different computers and it will freeze up you IE connection.  That is how I lost all my previous posts.

There is an excellent paper done for RAND at Cuba After Castro: Legacies, Challenges, and Impediments and a bibliographical list at CUBA AFTER CASTRO.  I won't bother trying a third time to build a list of links to prior research, only say that there has been a lot done.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Aug 2007)

True, but I am more curious about the opinions on this matter of prominent members of this site.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (30 Aug 2007)

> However the jury is still out on Elvis.



Elvis isn't dead, or if he is, he was never informed. I seen him a few weeks ago in Vegas, great show. He certainly hasn't aged much, must of found the fountain of youth or something ;D


----------

